# Parabuthus villosus care



## Quixtar (Jul 13, 2010)

Does anyone here have experience keeping Parabuthus villosus?

If so, I would appreciate some feedback, tips, or suggestions from your experiences.

I'm currently keeping my 5th instar female on reptile sand that has been soaked and thoroughly dried to hold up to burrowing. She has been fed a medium-sized cricket about once a week or when appropriate (probably won't be feeding her for awhile now). I mist approximately once a week. The lid of the enclosure has good ventilation. She is currently being kept along with my H. jayakari in a larger storage box maintained between 85 F/29 C and 87 F/30 C.

Pictures can be seen below:

















How many molts does she have left until she becomes a little monster?


----------



## Goon_CH (Jul 14, 2010)

Hi

Even a super species that you have purchased you 

In young animals, you should still always a damp, not wet, at the corner to offer. If they are adult, but they should offer grabfähiges substrate. this art digs like tunnel systems which also corresponds to the natural behavior. rearing to your variant is completely ok.
The climate data can leave you so that is good.

Females are in the 8.instar adult and males in the 7.instar


----------



## psychofox (Jul 14, 2010)

Your conditions seem fine. I use sand mixed with clay to make a substrate good for burrowing for my Parabuthus species, but maybe the type of sand you use is just as good, I'm not familiar with it.

Feed once a week as long as the scorpion accepts its food. I would also keep her a little hotter at daytime and then cool the enclosure down at night. That goes for the H. jayakari as well.

It won't be difficult to raise her to adulthood, the only difference is how fast she grows. P. villosus females mature at 8th instar.

Edit: Goon beat me to it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 14, 2010)

The way you have it is very close to how I raised my P. transvaalicus, in tall delis.  I never used a top, no AC in that room , mid 80's during the day, upper 70's at night.  Since I left the tops off, I let the sub get wet on one side when I would spray in there.  I just play it by looking and spray when I feel it's been dry too long.  No molting probs with all 60+ going to adults.  I want a pair of those P. villosus, I would trade several P trans for a pair since I'm over stocked with P. trans.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

